# keeping outdoor avairy cool



## nancybird (Jan 30, 2011)

Does anyone have any suggestions on good solar outdoor fans? My doves are in an outdoor avairy & I have been searching for solar fans online.I have only found small fans that you attach to the outside of a dog crate.The dog crate fans don't cool a very large enough area. I'm looking for something you attach to the outside of the avairy.I am going to put a layer of shade cloth on top of the avairy before the summer arrives .I feel that the fans will help to keep them safe from heat stroke and the like.


----------



## doveone52 (Aug 3, 2009)

Hi, nancybird and welcome to PT!
Where are you located so we can get an idea of temps in your area? Solar fans are an intriguing idea! Maybe someone here has them and can share their experience.


----------



## nancybird (Jan 30, 2011)

I live in the Califorina Desert where it gets into the 120* range in the summer just like Death Valley.


----------



## GEMcC5150 (Oct 24, 2010)

I like it Solar fans if anyone has a supplier please post it


----------



## soymi69 (Nov 12, 2007)

Home depot has solar attic fan that range to $125.00, I'm planning to put one once I get a chance.


----------



## doveone52 (Aug 3, 2009)

Good heavens, nancybird! Now I see why you want solar fans! Trying to bump this up so people will see.


----------



## GEMcC5150 (Oct 24, 2010)

Nancy give some thought to putting mister on the front of your loft or on the roof. It will drop the temp inside a lot. I liver 30 years in the High Deset od So Cal. But you must be in the Low desert to get up in the 120 range


----------

